

Show HN: YourPictureGetsMine.com - reion
http://yourpicturegetsmine.com

======
xrd
This is a direct rip-off of my service nakedescrow.com, developed in the wake
of the Greg Oden scandal. I'm livid, my large income stream is threatened.

------
helen842000
That's an unusual issue to solve! What kind of instances do you see it being
used in? Online dating?

Also, on your first page, there's a typo in the word 'directly'

~~~
reion
The idea came from a friend that uses craigslist for dating. I see that it
might provide a safer alternative for exchanging photos with strangers. Thanks
for noticing a typo. I am not a native speaker. I already corrected that.

~~~
defied
Another typo: "Wait for reciver" should be receiver

------
jezclaremurugan
What if one person sends a pic of some celeb or a cat?

~~~
reion
Just any random picture won't do. But I admit that if the picture is one of a
person, then you still might get scammed.

~~~
Tyrannosaurs
How's it doing that? Automated scan for flesh-tones or facial recognition or
something else?

~~~
reion
Both parties are able to see blurred thumbnail sized pictures, before the
exchange commences.

------
marginalboy
Great idea with the blurring solution.

But, being really honest, I'd say the biggest issue confronting you right now
is design: it does not look professional or trustworthy. When your brand is
based on a notion of trust (that's essentially what you're offering to
mediate), you need to be very sensitive to the elements of design that help
establish that.

~~~
reion
Thanks. It is still work in progress. I am happy that I putted up on HN first,
getting a lot of feedback. I know now what should I focus on next. And
changing design would be one of those things.

------
aangjie
Hmm... 1\. Ok i understand the usecase, but the website itself looks
spooky..probably bcoz a,Design-- the frame surrounded by so many pics b, am
just biased due to the the goth look on the front page pic.. 2.spelling
mistake at step 3 receiver not reciver(i recommend using a spell-checker. bad
spelling raises the spooky component)

~~~
Paul_S
Typos aren't as bad as bad grammar. I can immediately correct typos in my mind
as I read the text. I have to parse the sentence first to correct grammar.

Butchering of English aside, the service can't deliver unless it's human
moderated which it can't be.

~~~
reion
I don't really see how the human moderation would help. You still cannot make
sure if the picture that one of the parties is trying to send is actually
his/her real picture.

~~~
Paul_S
Maybe also checking against a reverse image search to reject publicly
available photos?

------
reion
I would welcome any suggestions about website. Just write it here, or email me
at kowalkowski.michal@gmail.com.

Cheers

~~~
binarymax
Very interesting concept, I think it will be popular if it gets noticed with
your target group.

Have you thought about how to prevent people gaming the system? What if
someone uploads a blank image with no photo? Do you know if there is any way
to automatically detect if an actual face is uploaded through some image
analysis?

~~~
reion
Creating an face recognition system would be next step, first I want to see if
there is a demand for this kind of a website. The way it is done now is, that
both parties of the exchange have the access to (blurred) thumbnail sized
pictures of the other party. So they can judge for themselves, if the picture
is one of a person or not.

~~~
bittersweet
You could take a look at face.com for a face recognition API. Have only used
it for some demo apps and it worked alright.

------
Endi
idea is great! but could use other colors for the template (low priority)

